
Background Matting: The World Is Your Green Screen - nmstoker
http://grail.cs.washington.edu/projects/background-matting/
======
nmstoker
This is timely, given people using similar (but less effective) background
techniques in Zoom et al.

It's especially impressive in the video clip where she shakes her hair, with
no obvious flaws in the background replacement.

